# Ick... New 6500k CF... strong green tint



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I got my catalina lighthouse 1x24w cf and it came with their 6500k bulb. The beautiful deep reds of my Ludwigia arcuata and crypt wendtii are washed out and have an icky dayglo neon green cast. 

Where can I find a good 24w bulb for growing plants that's also pleasing to the eye?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe you need something cooler
5500k or 4200k


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Combine them with 9325K

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess this would be why. I looked at the box and it's a 6500k triphosphor combined with actinic/03 blue.

They make a plant grow bulb, just not in 24w 

I ordered a 24w 6400k from aquarium plants.com. It's a JBJ brand lamp. We'll see if its better.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a 24watt realux straight pin 7100k/pink bulb. I also have the Catalina 6500k and I like the color cuz I don't like red plants. Makes green plants look their best.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Be careful with the JBJ lamps! They're actually thinner than the lamp clips that the Catalina fixture uses (at least mine). Mine actually fell into my tank a few times while it was still connected to the fixture! Popped the stock 10000k bulb right back in. You're right though, it is hard settling on a bulb for these fixtures. Reds just don't look as nice with the available bulbs.



Danielle said:


> I guess this would be why. I looked at the box and it's a 6500k triphosphor combined with actinic/03 blue.
> 
> They make a plant grow bulb, just not in 24w
> 
> I ordered a 24w 6400k from aquarium plants.com. It's a JBJ brand lamp. We'll see if its better.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

where did you get that realux bulb from? does it bring out the reds?

i'm looking for a 24 watt bulb that brings out the reds more



MARIMOBALL said:


> I have a 24watt realux straight pin 7100k/pink bulb. I also have the Catalina 6500k and I like the color cuz I don't like red plants. Makes green plants look their best.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Fobby many LFS here carry them . I don't know if the company still makes them so around here they are pricey. I believe the company is heliolights or commodity axis. Yes the bulbs make the plants deep red. Even some plants that usually don't turn red but maybe its because I use it for a 3.5 gallon nano tank.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

Is there anything wrong with the actinic bulbs in a planted tank?


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

Fobby

Helios/commodity axis sells direct on their website.

I just ordered some day grow 7100/8000k and a plant grow pink 8000k. They are on sale too!

I'm going to have bulbs coming out my ears lol! I've got the 6500/03 actinic from catalina, and on the way are a 6400k daylight from JBJ and the ones I just ordered from Helios.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

pianomav said:


> Is there anything wrong with the actinic bulbs in a planted tank?


Yes, it'll look utterly disgusting.

Plus, you're wasting electricity putting out a spectrum that is less useful to the plants than if you were using a broader spectrum lamp instead.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

I see.. dang.. time to buy more bulbs


----------

